# What is your future purchased or interrest in classical music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Max Reger organ wrk complete, you kind folks on talk classical cnvinced me i'm thankfull :tiphat:
Any of interrest to me right now is CPO released of early renaissance Germany and Poland, gt any few name if im looking for dissonance in germany early renaissance polyphony 16 century por favor, i like this era.

When thhe franco-flemish godz of polyphony had the hightlight and there counter part in other country outside Kingdom of Burgundy(la Bourogne) like Brumel, Morales, Cardoso,Guerrero, what about renaissance italian of early 16th century hmm vocal music hmm?

I would like to saluted firstly and formally whit honnor the reader of this post or my post: friends, followers.

Thank you very mutch...


----------

